

Meebo reveals javascript performance secrets - narcvs
http://blog.meebo.com/?p=2589
"All of these techniques come together in the next version of the Meebo Bar, making it the best performing and most technically advanced version of the bar yet."
======
pasbesoin
Useful to examine this comment:

<http://blog.meebo.com/?p=2589#comment-1142969>

which points to this (older) "devblog" entry having some actual detail:

<http://blog.meebo.com/?p=2320>

Here's the front page for the "devblog" category.

<http://blog.meebo.com/?cat=13>

Unfortunately, while p=2320 says it's part 1 of 3, I don't see parts 2 nor 3
under that category; they appear to not exist (yet).

EDIT: Here's the mentioned presentation, as an unembedded YouTube URL:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7SUFLFu3HI>

